# Blood from Stone Chapter #1: A Simple Message



## SecondTime (Jul 22, 2006)

Thin rays of sunlight pierce an overcast sky on this cold Olarune morning along the eastern edge of the Blackcaps. This natural illumination from on high is greeted by the little orange darts arising flickering from below, created by no less natural or enduring forges of the town of Cragwar.

On the slightly elevated northwest periphery of the town, facing east, with the forge district on its south, the foothills to its west, and the plains of Aundair and Thrane to its north, rests a small three story property. Walled off, by a ten foot stone wall and itself constructed of stone, there is little else that would recommend this building as more important than an inn or warehouse in the lower part of the town...

Which is exactly what Kuven Deneith intended. Young, with a head of short, bristly, blonde hair, he appears to have all the weight of man twice his age bearing down on him as he turns, his eyes brushing over the worn mosaic on the ceiling depicting a battle between a lion, ram, and dragon, before settling his gaze on those standing figures seeking his attention...

"Names."


_Roll call! Introduce yourself ingame._


----------



## TeleriMage (Jul 22, 2006)

"Moravec Cystaelaer."  Over the past few months, he had adopted an Elven word that meant "homeless" as his surname, and it had grown on him over the course of his wanderings from southern Karrnath.  
The fingers of his right hand unconsciously fidgeted with the handle of the mace at his belt while his eyes roamed about the room, coming back to look at Deneith every so often.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Jul 22, 2006)

The female paladin entered the room, a bit arrogantly if you will. Leather clad hand is run through unruly locks of sun-spun gold.. her brillant blues survey those before her before, then she makes her way towards the Deneith. "Leona Pryde, M'lord." Well toned limbs come to cross over her specially design'd leather clad torso, awaiting any orders she may be given.


----------



## green slime (Jul 23, 2006)

Taking a step forward, Eldrago removes his hat with a flourish and a bow.

Standing upright, he announces "Eldrago the Magnificient at your service!", and is unable to repress a private smile at the gorgeous Leona.

He casts his eye about, quickly scanning his surroundings, while maintaining an air of indifference.

"Dreary morning, is it not?! I was hoping for a splash more sunshine than this, this morn. The chill air gives motive for movement, though, does it not?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 24, 2006)

The look on the dwarf's face would remind you of someone who just accidentally bit down on a slice of lemon without first covering it in a layer of sugar.  His brows furrowed, his lips pursed, his breathing just loud enough to denote an exasperated sigh over and over again... Massif Dardungren stands with his arms crossed and glances at the other three people before turning to the young Deneith house member.

"Names?  You mean the House sent me to you and you didn't even hear about it?"  He reaches inside his tunic and pulls out his House Deneith / Defender's Guild medallion and looks at it with annoyance.  "What good is being a guild member if none in yer House actually talks to each other?"

He sighs once more and drops the medallion from his grasp, which clinks lightly against his armored chest.  "Name's Massif Dardungren.  Defender's Guild.  On assignment.  And at yer disposal."  This last sentence sounds as though it wasn't easy for him to say, as Massif seems to expect things to go horribly wrong.  Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Jul 25, 2006)

Leona's head cranes to the side to get a glimpse of Eldrago, casting him a wink before her attention is returned to the Deneith that was apparently taking role call. Shoulders roll impatiently and her lips part just enough to release a sigh when the dwarf makes his grand enterance. The paladin, try as she may, fails miserably at with-holding a snort at the stocky male's words.


----------



## SecondTime (Jul 26, 2006)

_Edit: Double Post._


----------



## SecondTime (Jul 26, 2006)

Kuven acknowledges every name with a curt nod, even to the ostentatious Eldrago, a gesture that is more than appropriate if one has the proper respect for social rank that is as much an inherited trait of the Dragonmarked as their namesakes, perhaps even moreso. But the young Deneith doesn't even spare a nod for the unruly dwarf, instead directing his cool, steely towards Massiff...

"Ah, Massiff Dardungren!!! Forgive me. How could I possibly have forgotten to pay immediate respect to one of the Defenders' noble meatshields, especially when said meatshield conducts themselves with the discipline and humility that make the Holds, " Kuven rounds his desk, his eyes closing with the dwarve's as he bends over so no more than an inch seperates them, "You will learn, Dardungren, that the Sentinel Marshals, unlike the Defenders, require their mercenaries be equiped with a brain as well as a blade. Or a still tongue at the very least."

With that dressing down, Deneith walks back to his desk, speaking in a more casual tone, "I will keep this short. Bandits attacked a caravan along the trade road southwest of the mountains. Many were killed, but person of great importance was taken. Two days ago, a goblin free miner spotted an armed group brandishing weapons similar to those described by the survivors in an abandoned mine a mile upland from Cragwar."

"The hostage in question is of not a subject of the Brelish king and, given our proximity to the border, is thus under the protection of the Sentinel Marshals. My outpost is the closest, but most of my men are in the field and couldn't be reassinged in a reasonable amount of time. My kin in the Defenders Guild sent me..limited help, " his eyes brush past the dwarf, "...so I have recruited the best of what I could find, " he lets out an audible sigh and tosses a rolled parchment at your feet, "That is a rough map of the area where the bandits are holed up, as described by the goblin. You are to go there with all due haste, retrieve the hostage and take prisoner any bandits you can. Failing that, you are to exact justice by whatever means necessary. Your reward will be commensurate with your success, in both gold and the friendship of my House."

He looks from face to face, "Any questions?"

_OOC: Apologize for the delay. Took a long weekend._


----------



## TeleriMage (Jul 26, 2006)

Moravec scooped up the map, examining it in order to determine if he did have any questions.  The job seemed straightforward enough, based on the brief description they had just been given, but he wouldn't mind knowing more. _Where are these bandits supposed to be hiding?  What about their prisoner is so important to Deneith?  How many are there?  How far away is their lair, and are we on our own for supplies?_
These questions swirled through his head as he looked over the map, picking out as many details as he could.


----------



## green slime (Jul 26, 2006)

"Questions? But not all are relevant to the discussion at hand! I see we are forced to concentrate on the mundane first and foremost. Does the kidnapped personage perchance have a name? Perhaps a description? Could we obtain a copy of this person's travel documentation, in order to facilitate a correct identification? How many bandits are we talking about? What weapons were they carrying? Would it be possible to interview the survivors? Will we be given proper documentation to legitimise our operation, or are we to operate under more..." 

and here Eldrago pauses to risk another predatory glance at the beautiful shifter, 

"... shall we say "restrained" circumstances?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Kuven said:
			
		

> "You will learn, Dardungren, that the Sentinel Marshals, unlike the Defenders, require their mercenaries be equiped with a brain as well as a blade. Or a still tongue at the very least."




With the young man's spittle flying out of his mouth during the dressing down and splattering across Massif's face, he immediately drops his eyes as to avoid the gaze.  When Kuven has finished, the dwarf nods once and remains silent, obviously a bit taken back and chastised.  As the Sentinel Marshal walks back around the desk, Massif thinks..._ 'Bloody Marshal.  Holier than thou, ain't he?  I knew this was going to be a horrible assignment.'_

As the map is dropped and Moravec immediately grabs it and looks it over, Massif takes a step over to look at it as well.  As a few questions form in his mind and he tries to determine the best way to ask without sending the young buck into another tizzy, Eldrago goes on a shpeil so fast that the dwarf is hard-pressed to actually understand what in the heck he actually said.  Rather than look even more foolish than he already has after the dressing down, he just nods once in Eldrago's direction.

"Yeah.  What he said."


----------



## SecondTime (Jul 27, 2006)

TeleriMage said:
			
		

> Moravec scooped up the map, examining it in order to determine if he did have any questions.  The job seemed straightforward enough, based on the brief description they had just been given, but he wouldn't mind knowing more. _Where are these bandits supposed to be hiding?  What about their prisoner is so important to Deneith?  How many are there?  How far away is their lair, and are we on our own for supplies?_
> These questions swirled through his head as he looked over the map, picking out as many details as he could.




Moravec and Massif: The map is abstract, but relatively specific, with a number of mines and mountain villiages dotted over what is clearly a map of the easter Blackcaps. One is marked with a blot of red die, obviously the hill in question. The map gives a straighforward route from Cragwar to the mine.


----------



## TeleriMage (Jul 27, 2006)

Moravec nodded as he looked over the map.  Between it and Eldrago's stream of questions, nearly all the points he had wanted to bring up were addressed.  Offering the map for Massif's perusal, in case he still wanted to look the thing over, he decided to wait until some or all of the questions were answered before making any move to fill in whatever gaps might still remain in their information.


----------



## SecondTime (Jul 27, 2006)

green slime said:
			
		

> "Questions? But not all are relevant to the discussion at hand! I see we are forced to concentrate on the mundane first and foremost. Does the kidnapped personage perchance have a name? Perhaps a description? Could we obtain a copy of this person's travel documentation, in order to facilitate a correct identification? How many bandits are we talking about? What weapons were they carrying? Would it be possible to interview the survivors? Will we be given proper documentation to legitimise our operation, or are we to operate under more..."
> 
> and here Eldrago pauses to risk another predatory glance at the beautiful shifter,
> 
> "... shall we say "restrained" circumstances?"




Kuven allows only a hint of impatience to show as he responds to Eldrago's rapid fire set of questions, "You have no need to have his name. Let that be an incentive for you to find him. As to his appearance, he looks like a man of the North, of Aundair. He will speak with with such an accent. He should be able to confirm his own identity once you find him. There were atleast a dozen bandits that initiated the raid, probably more, given the size of the caravan guard. The survivors are over 100 milestones to the west and time is of importance, so, no. And here is your documentation, " he throws another scroll and Eldrago's feet, obviously fed up.

"Any other questions?" He follows the rogue's eyes to Leona.

_Eldrago: The hints given by the Deneith combined with your own knowledge of Breland leads you to strongly suspect the hostage is Daen d'Vadalis, son of the patriarch of House Vadalis, and leader of the House's enclaves in Breland. It was rumored that he was attacked outside of the village of Shavalant as his entourage was headed east towards the trade road. No one in northwest Breland has been said to have seen him in recent days, and all Vadalis have been notably silent on the rumors._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 27, 2006)

Massif looks back and forth from the map to Kuven as the House member answers Elgrago's questions.  It becomes obvious to the dwarf that d'Deneith is not at all inclined to make things easy for them, or else needs to keep things close to the vest because there's more of a vested interest in this problem with other more important parties.  In any event, realizing that they'll have to make due with the minimum amount of intelligence into the situation, Massif rolls the map back up and prepares to leave.

"As you 'aven't mentioned it, I'm guessing we're either walking or finding our own horses, right?"

Not really expecting a polite, let alone an affirmative answer, he waits for half a second before motioning to the others to get going.  They've got a long walk ahead of them.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Jul 28, 2006)

Leona listened to the questions roll of the Rogue's lips, remaining silent until everyone else had addressed Kuven. Arms unpretzel'd from one another and she ran nails through those locks. ``Bandits leave a bad taste in my mouth, and I've no problem ridding the world of their worthless souls. As I'd prefer legal rights to cleaning up this filth, my faith alone provides me with ample approval.``  Her head bobs in Kuven's direction; feeling Eldrago's gaze upon her.. Leona doesn't make eye contact. Work before pleasure, as it always should be. ``Kuven, M'lord, would it not prove advantageous to provide us with means of transportation. You do wish a hasty retrieval of your kidnapped friend, aye?``

(Going to try to use diplomacy here. Would you like to roll it, or me?)


----------



## green slime (Jul 28, 2006)

Eldrago listens intently first to Leona, nodding his head in agreement with her words, and then to Kuven's response. (attempting Sense Motive check).


----------



## SecondTime (Jul 28, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Leona listened to the questions roll of the Rogue's lips, remaining silent until everyone else had addressed Kuven. Arms unpretzel'd from one another and she ran nails through those locks. ``Bandits leave a bad taste in my mouth, and I've no problem ridding the world of their worthless souls. As I'd prefer legal rights to cleaning up this filth, my faith alone provides me with ample approval.``  Her head bobs in Kuven's direction; feeling Eldrago's gaze upon her.. Leona doesn't make eye contact. Work before pleasure, as it always should be. ``Kuven, M'lord, would it not prove advantageous to provide us with means of transportation. You do wish a hasty retrieval of your kidnapped friend, aye?``
> 
> (Going to try to use diplomacy here. Would you like to roll it, or me?)




Kuven, his eyes fixed steadily on Leona as she makes her plea, nods in agreement, "Yes, yes of course. I'm not a fool, young lady. Four riding horses are fixed to a post outside the compound. Please bring them back intact, because as of now, they are worth more to my family than the lot of you...." (i.e. you rolled a 10, but that wasn't horrible, and he was going to give your the horse anyway.  )

Eldrago: You sense some tension in the 'Deneith (as well as Leona, but that is another story!). While his manner is dismissive and apathetic, that is simply hiding his conscern over whether the four people his House has sent him are up to the task, a task he clearly cares about. He doesn't seem to means any ill will, and is quite sincere. If he is hiding something, you sense it is for a good reason.

OOC: Unless there is anything else, I'll probably set you guys off on your epic quest either tonight or tommorow (i.e. scene change). So if there is anything else, let it be known now.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Jul 28, 2006)

"Much appreciated, I thank thee."  Smiling, content with his response. Leona remains posted with her arms at her side, fingering the hilt of her weapon as she awaits any further orders. Eyes purposefully not lifting from Kuven so as to avoid eye contact with any one else, for now.


----------



## green slime (Jul 29, 2006)

"Thank you, indeed. Let us make haste, and rescue this poor soul. "

Bounding ahead for the door, he holds it open for the others.

" After you, my friends."


----------



## TeleriMage (Jul 30, 2006)

Moravec walked out the door, rolling his eyes as soon as his back was turned to Deneith.  The comment about the values of the horses as compared to the group nettled the half-elf, bur he had enough sense not to show it to the noble.

Once outside the room, he trails along with the rest of the group, content to let someone who knew the way to the horses take the lead.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Massif had gotten as far as the door when he heard Kuven respond in the affirmative about receiving horses to ride.  The dwarf quickly turns back to the group with his eyebrows raised in surprise... but knowing not to LITERALY look a gift horse in the mouth, he says nothing and nods his head once.

Eldrago bounds over to him and moves past to open the door wide for the group.  "After you, my friends!" he says... and Massif waits a beat before walking right past him and out of the room.  He looks back and forth down the hall, then begins walking towards the front of the compound to go out and find his horse.  "And so it begins again.  And again... and again... and again..." he sighs to himself.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Jul 30, 2006)

Leona pulls up the rear, smiling softly to Eldrago as she passes by. Kuven did not seem too pleased with the group he was sent, and though it annoyed her slightly .. she didn't let on. Weren't paladins supposed to be treated with respect? Meh. A myth. Especially for one such as she. Out into the hall way, she slowed her pace waiting for Eldrago to fall in line next to her. "I know we didn't get properly introduced. I'm Leona." Her hand was held out in an awkward angle, not slowing her stride at all.


----------



## SecondTime (Jul 30, 2006)

Edit: Shifted post below.


----------



## green slime (Jul 30, 2006)

Eldrago takes Leona's hand, kissing it lightly.

I am most pleased to make your aquaintance, Leona. It would please me greatly to hear more of you. Myself, I am... and here the lithe rogue coughs lightly, pausing, Eldrago. You must excuse me, I am not used to such fair company! My last companions, well... Eldrago casts a meaningful glance at the back of the dwarf.  Worthy of friendship indeed, but somewhat lacking in refinement! 

He smiles at his own joke, trying to catch Leona's eye again.

Eldrago enjoys the pleasant ride, inspite of the weather, and does his best to entertain everyone, especially Leona, on the short ride to the mine. 

...hahahaha.... Indeed! What you say remi.......


----------



## SecondTime (Jul 31, 2006)

Outside the compound, the four mounts promised to the party are waiting. The groom already has them saddled and hands off the reigns with only a hint of resignation after eyeing the party, particularly Eldrago and Massif.

Following the map, you lead your horses up what are first gently ascending hills, well word trailes leading up to the mines which are the economic lifeblood of this region. Within about 15 minutes of setting out, the map directs you off of the well worn trail that leads up into the mining villiages and towards a smaller, obviously less used trail. 

Within another 10 minutes you are within sight of the mine entrance, some 60 feet away, located at the top of a gradual incline and chisled into a small, rugged mountain. The entrance is about 30 feet wide and 10 feet high, the edges reinforced by wooden beams. Large amounts of rubble are scattered around the flat area about 20 feet level with and surrounding the entrance. 

_Moravec and Massif: Behind a pile of rubble, you spot movement...brown... a human about 5 feet and six inches tall with dirty, unkempt blonde hair, in nondescript leather armor. He seems to have just spotted the party as well and is readying a bow._

_Surprise Round Initiative: Moravec (14), Massif and bandit (10). Leona and Eldrago are unaware. Everyone is still assummed mounted. The bandit is about 40ft away and has cover._

Edit: Sorry for the abrupt scene change.


----------



## TeleriMage (Jul 31, 2006)

Moravec's breath hissed in his throat.  *"Heads up!"*  He took a quick look around, and, seeing no way to get into the cover of the rocks quickly, simply slid off his horse and pulled out his sling, making sure to keep the animal between himself and the bandit.  Deneith might have valued the mount more than the half-elf riding it, but that didn't affect Moravec's survival instinct one bit.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 31, 2006)

"Here we go!  Cover me!" Massif exclaims, and drops from his mount to the ground.  He begins moving straight towards the blond man behind the boulders, pulling his waraxe free from it's sheath.

"Drop the bow, buddy... lest you know what's good for ya!"

**********

OOC:  Move action to get off the horse, move action 30' towards the archer.  Drawing weapon as a free action.


----------



## SecondTime (Jul 31, 2006)

The bandit quickly yells out, "Trouble!" back towards the cave mouth as he takes an arrow from the worn quiver on his back and let it loose on the approaching Massif. The arrow shaft snaps as the heads scrapes over the dwarve's scale mail, leaving him unphased.

_Initiative Order: Leona (17), Eldrago (15), Moravec (14), Massif and Bandit (10). Leona is up. Massif is taking the 30ft double move for the next round._


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 1, 2006)

"Tis a pleasure to meet you..You wish to know about me? In due time, my friend."  Seems all Leona wishes to share at the time being, is what Eldrago can gather himself. The feline features and the holy symbol of the Beast God, should be enough for now. Surely the rogue would understand not wholly trusting someone right off the bat, yes? Thoroughly enjoying Eldrago's company, Leona is completely oblivious to the movement behind the rubble until her comrades began shouting. "Where there's one.. there's generally m--"  Cutting her words short as the bandit yells back towards the cave.. "..ore."  Dismounting quickly from her horse and drawing her rapier; scanning the rest of her crew to ensure everyone is safe.


----------



## green slime (Aug 1, 2006)

Eldrago slides off his mount, and draws his bow, 

The colour disappears from Eldrago's face, as the bowman shoots at the advancing dwarf. The relief is clear as it glances harmlessly off. An inward sigh, and an expression of exasperation crosses his face. If anyone were to read his thoughts they might hear "Discretion... Somewhere, I distinctly remember being told discretion was the better part of valour. Why is it those who get the most lumps never seem to learn?"

Holding on to his hat Eldrago leans towards Leona "Perhaps we should try and get the beasts out of arrow-shot? Now that we have declared war on this collection of raggamuffins?"


----------



## TeleriMage (Aug 1, 2006)

Moravec pulled a small strip of hardened leather out of a pouch at his belt, muttering a few words while brushing it against his wrists, shins, and chest.  A slight feeling of pressure followed the touch of the material, and he began to steal closer to the cave entrance, seeking a position from which to aim sling bullets or spells at the bandits.

OOC: Casting Mage Armor and moving 30' towards the cave entrance, making Hide/Move Silently rolls as needed.


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 2, 2006)

As Eldrago and Leona dismount, Morevac ascends up the hill, stopping at a piece of rubble to the bandit's right (hide check), as the dwarf struggles to keep up (double move), the bandit taking another shot as Massif that richocets off the rocky earth at the warrior's feet. 

Behind the bandit, three more figures emerge from the darkness of the cave, covered in scail male, their faces obscured by rusty scaled helms. They draw longswords from sheaths once they notice the approaching party.

_Leona is up. Morevac and Massif are now 10ft away from the bandit at top of the incline. Leona and Eldrago are 40ft from that bandit with the mounts. 20ft behind that first bandit are his three fellows. Let me know if any of this is confusing._


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 2, 2006)

Leona chuckled at the comment about lumps, then shooed her horse out of the way before taking off towards the cave enterance.  The femme did love to fight, and just wait until the bandits see what she has up her sleeve. Not yet; let us not be to hasty in our actions. Rapier was shifted comfortably within her grasp as she closed the distance. 

(Double moving to get there. )


----------



## green slime (Aug 2, 2006)

Shuffling forward and to the left, Eldrago lets loose an arrow at the first bandit.

(OoC: move 15 feet, fire arrow)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 2, 2006)

*HP: 15/15  AC: 16 (18-2 charge)*

Having seen two arrows not even come close to hurting him, Massif grins wickedly and says to the bandit as he advances with his axe... "No wonder yer out here!  All the ones who have talent are inside where it's safe!"  He then charges straight at the bowman and swings his axe!

**********

OOC:  Charge attack at bandit [3+2 for charge = +5 to hit / damage 1d10+3 + 1d8 for Powerful Charge.]


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 2, 2006)

Leona rushes past Massif and the bandit towards the three bandits at the cave entrance as Eldrago lets loose an arrow that shoots past the dwarf and first bandit, breaking against the nearby rubble.

_Moravec is up. Leona is now at the cave entrance, the three bandits in the back adjecent. Eldrago is now 25ft away from the first bandit. No one else's position has changed, through the round is only half over. _


----------



## TeleriMage (Aug 3, 2006)

The three bandits came out of the cave, and Moravec smiled slightly.  _Now that we're all here..._  Three on one wasn't the best set of odds, though, and he knew it.  Three on two, on the other hand...
Licking his lips, Moravec rose and took a few steps forward, weaving his hands together and muttering an incantation that ended with his leveling a finger at the man nearest him.

OOC: Moving 5' forward and casting Ray of Enfeeblement at the longsword-wielding bandit closest to me [ranged touch +1, 1d6 penalty to Strength for the next minute]


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 3, 2006)

( So, is it my turn..? I got confused.  )


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 3, 2006)

Massif struggles up the slope, his axe finally filling its thirst on the unlike bandit as the blade crashes through his leather and flesh to shatter his shoulder blade. The knave is flung back on the ground, the blood that now paints Massif's axe spreading over the brown/grey earth.

Meanwhile, a perverse flow of blackness erupts from Moravec's finger, hitting one of the bandits now ciricling around Leona. The targetted rogue stumbles just a bit under the fey one's mystical attentions, but he and his comrades quickly attempt to bring their swords to bear on the shifter. Leona feels a scrape along her arm from one that erupts in pain.

_Leona takes 6 damage. 4/10_

_Leona is up. She is now flanked to her front (facing the cave) and both her sides by the three bandits. Massif is now 20ft away from her and two of the three bandits (the two on her sides). Moravec is 25ft. Eldrago is 25ft away. One down, three to go. _ 

OOC: Sorry for the confusion, Twisted. Updated half-turn. It's your go.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 4, 2006)

Leona lets out a feral growl of agony, snarling at the bandits as she regains her senses. Coppery locks quickly meld with the sandy fur that is sprouting out on her visage and pearly whites elongate into incredibly powerful fangs. "You boys do not play nice, aye? Mayhaps I shall show you how to do so."  With that said, teeth as flashed and she brings her rapier around to hit the man to her right. 

1d20+2=11

(I'm guessing that, she didn't teach them a lesson.  )


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 4, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Leona lets out a feral growl of agony, snarling at the bandits as she regains her senses. Coppery locks quickly meld with the sandy fur that is sprouting out on her visage and pearly whites elongate into incredibly powerful fangs. "You boys do not play nice, aye? Mayhaps I shall show you how to do so."  With that said, teeth as flashed and she brings her rapier around to hit the man to her right.
> 
> 1d20+2=11
> 
> (I'm guessing that, she didn't teach them a lesson.  )




The newly feral lady swings her blade, but it only scrapes off the chainmail.

_Eldrago is up. Everyone is in the same positions._ 

OOC: Everyone feel free to take their turn out of order. I'll put the pieces together as I post. And no need to roll on your end unless you want to. I usually handle that as well.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 4, 2006)

*HP: 15/15  AC: 16 (18-2 charge)*

As his axe absolutely crushes the poor bowman, Massif can feel his blood begin to boil.  The body drops to the ground in a heap, and the dwarf reaches up to wipe the bloodstains from his face.  He glances over and sees the three bandits trying to circle the shifter female... and he knows that if he was to let his anger get the best of him, his rage would make short work of the bandits.

However, he makes a concerted effort NOT to lose control right now as he knows they have a long day ahead of him and it's too soon to get completely winded.  Instead, he turns on the balls of his feet, choose his target, and charges forward with his axe outstretched once more!

"You're gonna be sorry you tried to stand up to us big boys and girls!" 

**********

OOC: Charge attack at bandit on Leona's left [3+2 for charge = +5 to hit / damage 1d10+3 + 1d8 for Powerful Charge.]


----------



## TeleriMage (Aug 4, 2006)

Moravec watched the combat unfold from his position, one hand straying to his mace but discarding the option almost instantly.  He doubted that any of the remaining bandits would be willing to disengage from Massif and Leona in order to chase after him.
Raising his hands again, he rattled off another spell and launched a small globe of conjured acid at the bandit not in direct combat with his fellow party members.

OOC: Casting Acid Splash at whichever bandit is not being attacked (ranged touch +1, 1d3 acid)


----------



## green slime (Aug 5, 2006)

Eldrago calmly stands his ground, and fires another arrow at the third bandit.


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 5, 2006)

Eldrago's arrow flies, lodging in the rubble at the feet of one bandit with an inconsequential *THUD*. Moravec's orb of acid even more unluckily flies clear over the head of the melee and his intended their intended targets head, disappearing into the darkness of the cave (you rolled a 3).

As the bandits are about to lay into Leona, the figure on her right suddenly flies into the cave, his space now occupied by the arcing, now twice bloodied blade of the stout Massif. The dwarf's victory is short lived though, as he feels a sting in his shoulder that explodes in a torrent of blood and pain our of his armor as the bandit infront of Leona (third bandit) quickly withdraws his longsword.

_Massif takes 6 damage. 9/15._ 

The bandit on Leona's right presses his attack, his sword sweeping down with another swing that, if not for the feline woman's nimbleness, would have taken one of her nine lives. Still, fur and and flesh from her cheeck are lost in seemingly equal measures.

_Leona takes 3 damage. 1/10._ 

_Leona's up. Two down, two to go. Eldrago and Moravec's position hasn't changed. Both Massif and Leona are in melee._

OOC: Remember, you guys do have 5 Action Points to spend if worse comes to worse.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 5, 2006)

Wincing as yet another blow is landed, her sienna fur matted with blood and gore. Decision time, does she withdraw? But the end is so near for the bandits, she knows this. Must.. press.. on. Taking a five foot step diagonally so that she is now directly in front of the bandit to her left and out of harms way of the bandit in front of her, for now anyway, she then swings her rapier once more.. praying to Balinor it connects.  _ "Balinor, fill me with your feral might.."  _ 

(I'm assuming that you meant there was a bandit to her left and one in front of her, still. Seeing as the bandit on her right was just attacked by Massif. 

*EDIT:* If she rolls a 13 or up, I'm going to use an action dice as well to hit. Unless of course, she crits.  )


----------



## TeleriMage (Aug 6, 2006)

Moravec bites back an oath, immediately supressing the notion of pulling his sling out and trying his luck with that.
He began his spell again, reacquiring his target and desperately hoping for a hit.

OOC: Casting Acid Splash at the same bandit as before


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Hp 9/15 :: Ac 18*

Massif shrugs off the wound in his shoulder, especially after he sees the shifter take a much worse beating.  With Leone barely staying upright, Massif takes it upon himself to take the two men on himself.  He steps into the space previously held by Leone so that he now has a bandit in front of him and to his left, and then swings his axe in a great arc against the one in front of him (the one not attacked by Leone).  "Go on, woman!  Get out of here!  Get yourself patched up!  You're no good to us dead!" 

**********

OOC:  5' step into Leone's previous space.  Attack bandit straight ahead [+3 to hit / damage 1d10+3.]  If the die roll plus the attack bonus equals 12-15, I will spend an Action Point to increase my to-hit roll.


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 7, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Wincing as yet another blow is landed, her sienna fur matted with blood and gore. Decision time, does she withdraw? But the end is so near for the bandits, she knows this. Must.. press.. on. Taking a five foot step diagonally so that she is now directly in front of the bandit to her left and out of harms way of the bandit in front of her, for now anyway, she then swings her rapier once more.. praying to Balinor it connects.  _ "Balinor, fill me with your feral might.."  _
> 
> (I'm assuming that you meant there was a bandit to her left and one in front of her, still. Seeing as the bandit on her right was just attacked by Massif.
> 
> *EDIT:* If she rolls a 13 or up, I'm going to use an action dice as well to hit. Unless of course, she crits.  )




Leona's rapier blade darts through the air like a whirl, the only sign of its path a thin red line of the barely exposed neck of the bandit pressing Massif (the one in front of her); the line turns into a curtain of blood the spills profusely down is chain mail as the brigand slumps at the dwarf's feet. (Leona expended 1 action point; 4/5)

_Eldrago is up. Three down, one to go. The mage and rogue are holding in their place. Massif and Leona are 5ft away from the remaining bandit. Once green replies, I'll assume everyone is directing their  actions at the remaining bandit._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Hp: 9/15 | Ac: 18*



			
				Massif said:
			
		

> "Go on, woman!  Get out of here!  Get yourself patched up!  You're no good to us dead!"



As soon as he says this, Leone's blade zips across the bandit's throat so fast, the dwarf isn't even sure she attacked him at all.  But when the line of blood start forming at the bandit's neck, he just looks at her in amazement as the body drops to the ground.

"Ah... never mind what I just said.  Looks like you got things covered."

He then steps to the last remaining bandit and raises his axe...

**********

OOC:  Attack last bandit.  [+3 to hit / damage 1d10+3.]  If the die roll plus the attack bonus equals 12-15, I will spend an Action Point to increase my to-hit roll.


----------



## green slime (Aug 9, 2006)

Eldrago curses under his breath as his arrows fail to find their mark, and tries to concentrate this time, firing another arrow at the bandit.


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 10, 2006)

With their comrades out of melee, Eldrago and Moravec direct their projectiles, both mystical and mundane towards the remaining bandit. But acid and arrow fly immediatly infront and behind him respectivly into the cave, failing to connect.

The bandits time, however, is numbered as an axe blade falls in a powerful arc, ending between the rogue's eyes. He stands still for but a second, his eyes going wide, then blank. His knees buckle, and he slouches down at Massif's feet.

_Out of Initiative. Everyone recieves 150 xp._ 

The battlefield is still. The cave's mouth lies before you, filled with darkness.


----------



## TeleriMage (Aug 10, 2006)

Moravec comes out from behind the rock, stepping around the corpses to avoid getting blood or other substances on his boots.  *"I suppose it's too much to hope that the one we're looking for is in there."*  Drawing his mace, he gestured at the cave before cautiously walking towards its mouth, ready in case there were any more bandits inside.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 10, 2006)

Leona roars, her voice echoing off her surroundings, and then she kind of staggers a bit.. grasping onto the dwarf to steady herself. Slowly as she comes out of her shifted form, the pain becomes more apparent upon her face. _"Woo.. that hurt a bit." _


----------



## green slime (Aug 10, 2006)

"Well fought, my friends!"
Moving closer to Leona, Eldrago touches her elbow gently, looking intently into her eyes,
"Are you hurt badly? Perhaps it would be better for a person of a "lighter" persuasion to scout the terrain, while you take care of your wounds? I shan't go too far. Hopefully, in the poor light, with a little luck, they may confuse me with one of their own."

Eldrago stares intently at the bandit slain by Massif's mighty axe blow, examining every furrow of the now-dead man. "How many more of these fools must we suffer?" Eldrago starts to quickly undo the hooligan's cloak, with the intention of donning it.

Looking up again at the others; "Well, what say you all to my plan?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Wiping the blood off his blade head with a part of his tunic, Massif looks back and forth between the shifter, half-elf, and human.  "You do whatever you want.  Looking at Leone's wounds... she's gonna need quite a while to treat them all.  Anyone see a House Jorasco waystation on the way here?" he smirks.  

He reaches down and grabs one of the bandits... pulling the body out from the cave mouth and dragging it a bit aways before dropping it behind some bushes and trees.  "I'm gonna clean this area up in case anyone else is returning this way, as well as try and stash the horses.  Last thing we want to do is let folks know we're here."


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 10, 2006)

Leona smiles softly to Eldrago. "Mm.. I like your plan, but do be careful." Her weapon is sheathed and she pads slowly to the brush out of the way, snagging the horse's reigns as she passes. "Tch.. c'mere.."  Cooing quietly to it as she leads the horse into the brush as well, tugging on it gently in hopes of having it lay beside her. She had seen many a warrior in tune with his mount aid it lowering to the ground. Perhaps it would work for her?


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 11, 2006)

The mounts move out of immediate site of the cave mouth and trail at Massif and Leona's biding. Massif is able to hide all four of the bandit bodies in nearby brush (after giving Eldrago time to disrobe and don one's cloak of course).

OOC: Whenever Eldrago is ready to begin scouting the cave, let me know.


----------



## green slime (Aug 11, 2006)

Once robed, Eldrago steps back, takes a quick glance at the others, and ducks into the cave entrance.


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 11, 2006)

OOC: I'm doing the cave scouting with green by email. Feel free to do something else (ingame) while he's indisposed.


----------



## TeleriMage (Aug 12, 2006)

Moravec puts his mace away, looking to see if his horse had moved off from where he had left it.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 12, 2006)

"I'm quite uneasy sending him off alone, feel as if we should have accompanied him."  Murmuring all most more to herself than the other's. "Figures I'd let my pride get the better of me, I definitely should have fallen back sooner and let you boys show me how it's done." Sage nod, fingers delicately dabbing at the wounds that she was now in the process of bandaging.


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 13, 2006)

A few minutes after Eldrago entered the mine, and as the three other members of the party are spread out around the cave rubble clearing the bodies and horses, Moravec, Massif, and Leona hear footsetops coming from the mine; they sound like more than one pair. Three figures emerge from the mine entrance. They are all wearing the cloaks and chainmail of the bandits. One standing between the others, you recognize as Eldrago. The other two look on the three adventurers with acute confusion....

_Initiative Surprise Round: Massif (17), Eldrago (15), Leona (13), Moravec (2). Eldrago is immediatly adjectent to both bandits. Everyone else is assumed to be 20ft away from either bandit or Eldrago and are unaware. The bandits are unaware._


----------



## green slime (Aug 14, 2006)

Eldrago, having surreptitiously armed himself (sleight of hand?) during the dark walk to the bright entrance, strikes out at the right-hand bandit, before stepping back (5-foot step) to block the entrance to the cave.

[OoC: +0 to hit vs one flat-footed,  1d6 damage +1d6 sneak attack (hopefully non-undead, non-construct, non-ooze)]

"Leona, Massif! Fresh meat!"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 14, 2006)

*HP: 9/15 // AC: 16 (18-2 charge)*

The dwarf looks up as the three bandits exit the cave, and when he sees Eldrago in the center of the other two, he smiles to himself.  _Heh heh... there you go, Eldrago!  Bring those idiots out to us!_

As soon as he is able to spring to action, Massif immediately charges the bandit on Eldrago's right... pulling his axe from his belt and swinging wide.  "Time to join your idiot brethren!  Next time don't be so stupid as to waylay the caravan of an important man!"

**********

OOC:  Charge attack on bandit on Eldrago's right.  (Attack 3+2 for charge = +5 to hit // Dam 1d10+3 + 1d8 for Powerful Charge)


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 14, 2006)

Massif's axe slams through the chainmail of the bandit, throwing him back into the mouth of the cave. Eldrago's blade darts into the other rogue, but is unable to pierce his armor of the surprised cad.

_Leona is up and 10ft from the action. One down, one to go._


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 14, 2006)

Leona spots Eldrago in the midst of the bandits, and as much as she would like to jump into the mix.. the badly hurt shifter actually lays low. Attempting to hide.


----------



## TeleriMage (Aug 15, 2006)

Moravec pulls his sling from his belt, his mind working.  If they could take the last bandit alive, they might be able to quickly find out any details about how to find their target if he wasn't here.  Loading a bullet, he whirled the weapon above his head and launched the missile at the bandit, hoping to do no more than stun the man.

OOC: Drawing and attacking w/sling (+1 ranged, 1d4)


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 15, 2006)

TeleriMage said:
			
		

> Moravec pulls his sling from his belt, his mind working.  If they could take the last bandit alive, they might be able to quickly find out any details about how to find their target if he wasn't here.  Loading a bullet, he whirled the weapon above his head and launched the missile at the bandit, hoping to do no more than stun the man.
> 
> OOC: Drawing and attacking w/sling (+1 ranged, 1d4)




The bullet flies towards the bandit's face, knocking him directly in the forehead (critical). He grasps his head in pain.

_Initiative: Massif, Eldrago, Bandit, Leona, Moravec. Same positions. So close to knocking him out...._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Hp: 9/15 | Ac: 18*

The remaining bandit staggers back from the rock to the forehead, and the dwarf takes a microsecond to consider the options.  Does he try to knock this guy out in order to interrogate him for information?  But then he thinks to himself... _We've already knocked off four of his friends... it wouldn't be fair to the memory of the dead to let this one live, cause Host knows that paladin wouldn't let me kill 'em after we interrogated him._

So he decides that being fair is more important than getting information, and proceeds to hack away at the guy like he has done to all the others.  "Sorry guy... time to join your friends!"

**********

OOC:  Step to other bandit and attack with axe (+3 to hit / damage 1d10+3)


----------



## green slime (Aug 15, 2006)

Eldrago treads warily, circling, waiting for an opening, then leaps forward, rapier outstretched.

[OOC: Looking to make sishkebab of final bandit by attacking from flank-position: +2 to hit, 2d6 damage]


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 15, 2006)

Leona sighs softly as the two men savagely attack the last bandit standing, but it had to be done. They truly were evil, and had no qualms about attacking Leona's friends. Questioning the survivor probably would not have worked out so well either, because generally with accusations - their comes torturing. Something the Paladin couldn't stand back and watch. The lesser of two evils? Killing the last bandit. Besides, look at what they did to her fur? Hrmph. The shifter tends to her wounds waiting for the coast to be clear.


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 15, 2006)

Still smarting form Moravec's pellet, the bandit wakens from his momentary daze to notice both Eldrago and Massif circling him, his eyes locking with the man he thought was one of his fellows, not noticing the axe blde swung sideways, cleaving halfway through his neck.

End of Initiative: Everyone recieves 75 xp. And the important hostage is still held..hostage.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 16, 2006)

Peering out from the brush, and climbing to her feet when Leona takes note that there are no longer any of the bandits standing. Well, other than Eldrago. "Good job, I am sorry I couldn't partake in that fight. Trying to save my strength for when I need it. Eldrago, wonderful job playing your part."  Murmured to the men that accompany her on the journey, dropping to a knee by one of the bandits to search his body. Hoping, praying, that there was some sort of potion that could get her back up in action.


----------



## green slime (Aug 16, 2006)

Eldrago sees Leona emerge from the bushes, and nods his thanks at her compliment. He raises his left hand; in it a glorified twig. He approaches Moravec. "I found this stick in the tunnels, perhaps you can ascertain if it has some purpose other than decorative?"

Those examining the stick closer, see a white laquered stick, some 30 inches in length. At its base, in gold outlines, is etched an image of a griffon surrounded by a reaf.

" It bears the mark of House Jorasco, the dragonmarked house dedicated to healing the wounded..."


----------



## TeleriMage (Aug 16, 2006)

Moravec frowned slightly, muttering an incantation and spreading his fingers towards the stick.

OOC: Casting Detect Magic, concentrating for as long as possible to determine school/strength of aura. (Spellcraft +5)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 16, 2006)

"I don't know much about magic sticks, so I'll leave that to you guys.  I'll just go ahead and clean up these bodies as well."  Massif grabs the legs of the two dead bandits and drags them down and behind the bushes along with the other ones.

He turns to walk back to the group, when he suddenly has a small bolt of realization.  He immediately turns back to the pile of now six corpses and looks down at them.  Shrugging, he begins rummaging through their pockets and pouches, checks their hands and necks for any jewelry, and inspects their weapons and armor looking for anything of worth.  "Dunno why we didn't think of this before.  But Host knows that this'll be the only way we'll get a fair payment cause that Deneith bastard sure ain't gonna pay us proper."


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 16, 2006)

_Moravec: As you finish your incantation, your visions feels slightly distorted as you sense an light emenation coming from Eldrago's stick. After about a minute of concentration, you are able to guess that this magic is of the sort that brings material together from across time and space. (Faint Conjuration)_

_Massif: The bandits didn't appear to carry anything of value with them, excepting their blades. (Six longswords)_


----------



## green slime (Aug 17, 2006)

"Part of the way in, there is a small guard chamber, now empty. I assume we killed those bods the first time. Beyond that, there is a path which leads to a store room and further into the mountain, where I was met by those two "misfortunates"." he says, indicating the latest two bodies. "I did hear noises which would indicate a large number of foes located deeper in the complex. Unfortunately, I did not get to recognoitre any further. Neither did I loiter to thoroughly inspect either the guard's quarters, nor the storeroom."

Eldrago pauses, considering our options.

"May I suggest a plan? I do not favour just stumbling straight into a group of well-organised enemies. I suggest we try to capture two or more of them..." and here Eldrago pauses for an almost uncomfortable length of time, looking intently at Massif, before continuing "...Firstly to find out more information regarding their operation, setup, and the layout of the den, and also, so that we may have a bargaining chip or two, should things get sticky. With a few of them, we may even be able to negotiate a prisoner exchange."

Shifting slightly, and looking at each in turn, "My suggestion is this, each of you advance quietly to the storeroom, while I stay in the guard room. I'll emulate the sounds of a fight, hopefully attracting the attention of a few of the scoundrels. Then, in the passage between the store room and the guard room, you guys render them unconscious. Except this time, we try to keep them alive!"


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 17, 2006)

"Dedicated to healing the wounded, hm?" Eldrago's statement perking the interest of Leona. Moving over to the men as they examined the stick. "May I see it?"   

(Not sure if it would help any, but figuring that she's a divine spell caster - and knows a little bit about religion +1.. maybe they may help?)


----------



## TeleriMage (Aug 17, 2006)

Moravec shrugs, handing the stick over.  *"See what you can do with it."*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Massif listens to Eldrago's plan and then shrugs.  "Whatever.  You want to try it that way, fine by me.  In my experience though... the guys in charge usually don't give two shakes about their underlings, so I doubt they'd care about a prisoner exchange.  Not when the guy they're holding is probably worth more than these guards they've hired."

The dwarf reaches into his belt for his whetstone and begins resharpening his axe.  "I do happen to agree with you that it'd be much easier just to lure out a couple guys at a time and take them down, rather than charging in.  The big question though will be whether we have enough time to actually interrogate any prisoners we grab before the rest of the idiots inside come looking for them.  If you can get something out of them, great... but if they make like they're gonna shout out for help or something, I ain't gonna let them live.  I don't want all the bandits to come down on us at once."

Once Leone figures out how to use the wand for whatever purpose it serves, Massif will begin to get ready to enter the cave.


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 17, 2006)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> "Dedicated to healing the wounded, hm?" Eldrago's statement perking the interest of Leona. Moving over to the men as they examined the stick. "May I see it?"
> 
> (Not sure if it would help any, but figuring that she's a divine spell caster - and knows a little bit about religion +1.. maybe they may help?)




_Leona: Examining the stick, you find its shape and and waxy texture to be similar to descriptions you've heard of those staffs used by the high temples of the Soverign Host to treat the ailments of their most important clergy. As you further examine the stick, stray thoughts and prayers rising to the Master of Beasts, the "stick" takes on a faint blue glow. You feel your many wounds slowly begin to close. _ 

_Leona regains 3 hp. (Wand of Cure Light Wounds, 49 charges left)_


OOC: When everyone excepts Eldrago's plan or comes up with an alternate let me know.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 17, 2006)

The wave of relief that the wand provides distracts the shifter for a moment, purring softly as some of her wounds heal. Her head nods to signify her listening to Eldrago as she moves over to Massif and uses the wand on him. Her head tilts slightly to the side and she smiles. "Feeling a bit better, aye? This is a wand of healing, with this in our possession I feel we are strong enough to encounter what lies ahead."  With that said, she uses it one more time on herself.. still feeling a bit under the weather. Shoulders roll and she glances to Eldrago. "I do have a question about your plan. When.. we are done with these prisoners, what then? Are we taking them captive only to slaughter them later? Or what if the leaders do not wish a prisoner exchange.. do we free them only to allow them to rejoin their ranks and cut us down?"  Lips purse as her eyes seem to bore into Eldrago's. Still running her fingers over the intricate design of the wand, holding onto it for now unless someone says otherwise.


----------



## TeleriMage (Aug 18, 2006)

Moravec feels compelled to add his two coppers to the discussion.  *"It sounds workable, as long as we can keep from getting overwhelmed.  And if we take prisoners, we'll have to keep them out of the way somehow.  The authorities are probably better qualified to punish them then we are, but if we have to kill them, so be it."*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 18, 2006)

With a touch of the wand, Massif feels the cuts and bruises on his arms and torso begin to close and knit themselves up.  It is a good feeling, and relief and the loss of tension washes over his face.  "My thanks, lady.  House Jorasco certainly knows their stuff."

He then circles up with the rest of the group. "I'll be honest here... personally I think trying to capture any of these guys and then getting some sort of information out of them is going to take too long and be a waste of time.  Especially for any of these first couple of waves that come out to meet us.  Grabbing one of the muckety-mucks at the very end?  The ones that are in charge?  Yeah, absolutely!  But trying to interrogate any one of the idiots like those guys..." he motions to where the pile of bandits are currently hidden away, "seems like a waste of time and energy.  But that's just me."

Massif turns to Eldrago and looks at him.  "I like your plan that we keep moving further into the caves, you keep leading a couple guys out at a time, and then we take 'em individually.  That works for me.  We've nailed six of these guys that way thus far, and can keep whittling their numbers down."


----------



## green slime (Aug 18, 2006)

Not flinching from the stern gaze of the luscious Leona, Eldrago continues the debate "At the very least, they could explain the layout of their hole, and tell us how many others there are. Which is quite valuable tactical information for us, right now. Secondly, I don't believe we would need to slaughter them, although if that is what you prefer... Eldrago grins, "No, indeed; It is not far to the authorities. We have ample rope." 

Eldrago delves into a pouch, before continuing, "Personally, I detest unnecessary deaths, even of these low lifes. The blood makes such a terrible mess on the floor. Spreads everywhere, ruining the carpet. Armed with a pinch of snuff, he sniffs the substance, before placing his hat askew.

Then as an afterthought, Eldrago turns to Massif "I don't suppose you Dwarves use carpets much?"


----------



## green slime (Aug 18, 2006)

*OOC:*


: Eldrago can take point if that's what everyone agrees to.


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 18, 2006)

Leona will the wand's mystical attentions on bother herself and Massif, healing what remains of their numerous wounds away.

_47 charges left. Both Leona and Massif are back to full health. _ 

OOC: You guys can take the weekend to plan your next move. Hope you feel better, green.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 19, 2006)

Leona's eyes narrow ever-so at the comment Moravec makes. "Trying to do some damage control within our own ranks, I will state plainly that I am not going to have any part of capturing and then slaughtering said captives. If we do go the route of taking prisoners then either we set them free afterwards, or we bring them back to town to be tried justly. I cannot strike a bound and weaponless foe, unable to defend himself." She shrugs a bit, having said her piece and it seemed the group was leaning away from that idea any how. At the thanks her features lighten and she returns to her old self, beaming a bit to Massif. "You are more than welcome. If no one minds, I figured I'll carry the wand for now. Seems I am the only one with the abilities to use it. And, for the record, I like the luring out of the bandit idea."


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 19, 2006)

OOC: Oh, forgot to mention. If you guys could give me a default marching formation, that would be great. Just need someone to suggest one, and if there are no objections I'll use it for initial counter positions and the like.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 19, 2006)

OOC:  I think what makes most sense is Eldrago the rogue in front to scout, Massif second to soak up the damage, Moravec third to get protected from the middle while casting, and Leone in the back to defend against any back attacks but also able to move forward to attack and/or heal as needed.


----------



## TeleriMage (Aug 20, 2006)

OOC: No problems with that marching order


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 20, 2006)

OOC: So if i understand the consensus, everyone is for Eldrago's whittling approach, correct? If so, I'll update tommorow.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 21, 2006)

( I'm good with that tactic.  )


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 21, 2006)

Eldrago:  said:
			
		

> "I don't suppose you Dwarves use carpets much?"



Massif turns and grins at the rogue.  "What for?  We got beards instead.  Much easier to clean.  Heh heh!"


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 21, 2006)

The party, with reservations (Massiff), proceeds to take the positions necessary to implement Eldrago's plan. The party enters the mine, Eldrago splitting off from the party when they reach the crates where the initial four guards were posted and where the mine tunnel begins to descend, illuminated by torchlight.

_Massif, Moravec, and Leona: You travel deeper into the mine, the air getting colder despite the torches placed evenly along the stone walls. About a minute of travel later, the mine opens up in all directions into a torch lighted half spherical shape some 200 feet in diameter. 

Against walls worn by time but still showing the marks of chisel and pick, are aligned a half dozen or so barels and equal number of sacks, presumably filled with rations. More valuable trinkets, gems, gold, and what appear to be official documents are scattered about haphazardly. Crates are placed randomly on the floor. At the far end of the area, another tunnel travels farther into the mountainside._

When his comrades are in position, Eldrago begins to simulate the noise of battle, it echos down the tunnel to where the rest of the party stands, ready to ambush whoever appears from the other side of the storage area. 

Minutes pass, and no additional bandits make an appearance. 

OOC: I.e. they failed their listen check.


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 23, 2006)

_bump_


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 23, 2006)

Massif stands there scratching his cheek and tapping his toe impatiently.  "Eldrago... you sure there are other guards down that tunnel?"

He looks around the room and sees a crate that has a bunch of documents and coins on it.  He wanders over and grabs a few gold pieces from the crate, stuffs them in his pocket, then glances down at the sheets of paper to see if anything of interest or importance to this cucrent mission jumps out at him.  If a map can be seen, he also pulls that out in hopes that perhaps a sketch of the current cave system is in hand.

If and when Eldrago either sneaks down the tunnel to check to see where the next set of guards are, or he begins trying to simulate the noise of battle a second time, the dwarf will take up his position against the wall directly to the right of the tunnel opening (so he will be behind the guards if/when they come running into the room.


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 24, 2006)

_echo..echo_


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 25, 2006)

( Sorry, went away for two days. ) 

Leona poises, readying herself for any potential attack. Not seeing anything come running at the sounds of battle, she relaxes.. only slightly. Her head cocks to the side, confused. A handful of bandits, that's it? There has to be more.


----------



## TeleriMage (Aug 25, 2006)

Moravec kept his sling out, but some of the tension drained out of him after no one came at them.  Stretching slightly, he took a position behind a crate stack that offered a good view of the doorway.


----------



## green slime (Aug 27, 2006)

After a rather long wait, Eldrago approaches the party again. 

"Well, that didn't seem to work. Maybe we should try a different approach?" 

Eldrago fiddles around with the official documents lying everywhere. Absentmindedly stacking them neatly, before placing them all tidily in a small box. 

"You guys checked out the contents of these crates yet? None labelled "Noble, keep upright, reward paid to finder? "


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Aug 28, 2006)

Leona snickered, then tsk'd Eldrago for joking about such a serious matter. She sent a bone chilling glare his way, but it didn't take much to see right through its facade. Pfft. He was funny, could she help that? A bit unappropriate; something needed to lighten the mood. Heaving a sigh the shifted moved from her position, weapon still out just in case - she too began to look at the odds and ends spewed about. "So.. now what? Shall we just pick a course and follow it, see what we may happen upon?"  Referring to the tunnel that continues forth into the mountain.


----------



## TeleriMage (Aug 28, 2006)

Moravec grinned, absently trying to open the nearest crate.  *"Not that I've seen so far."*



			
				TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> "So.. now what? Shall we just pick a course and follow it, see what we may happen upon?"




*That's as good an idea as any, unless one of us finds a map to this place."*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 28, 2006)

"Well I've already looked at a bunch of documents on these crates already and apprently I haven't found anything... so I say let's just keep walking down the tunnel and find who we may.  Sometimes the direct approach is the easiest approach."


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 29, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Well I've already looked at a bunch of documents on these crates already and apprently I haven't found anything... so I say let's just keep walking down the tunnel and find who we may.  Sometimes the direct approach is the easiest approach."




The documents inspected by the party bear the Griffon insignia of House Vadalis and appear to be mostly comprised of various animals (Horses, Beasts of Burden, parrots and other exotic pets) being transported or else ready for export at the villiage of Shavalant. On one document, marked "FOR SPECIAL CONSIDERATION", are marked "2 LARGE WOLVES - ELDEEN REACHES - handle with care."

OOC: Sorry for missing your earlier post, def. And I apologize for the late post everyone. I'll post a more extensive update tommorow of your assumed advance deeper into this awesome mine.


----------



## SecondTime (Aug 29, 2006)

Once the party proceeds further down the mine, the torches along the hewn walls of the shaft become less frequent, the downward incline more steep. The air is thick with particles, overwhelming whatever memory of the smells of blood from the two earlier battles.

After a few minutes, the incline stops and the tunnel takes an abrupt vertical, downard plummet. Over the shaft, a wooden platform dangles precariously from four lengths of chain fixed at its points. The chain lengths combine into a single length about 7 feet above the platform and is looped around a rusted gear. A lever is attached to the side of the gear.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 31, 2006)

Massif takes a look at the contraption, especially where the rusted gear attaches to the stone.  Hopefully the gear is still load-bearing.  [Use Stonecunning racial ability]  Assuming that things appear all right, he takes a step out and onto the platform, trying his best not to make it shake or wobble too much.

"Ladies and gentlemen... our carriage awaits.  I think we can safely say that we won't be having the element of surprise as we decend... cause I doubt this is a very quiet elevator.  We may want to get out our bows and such and be prepared for a firefight when we break through into whatever tunnel or chamber is town there."

If/when the group gets on and is ready to decend, Massif throws the lever and then arms himself with his bow and nocks an arrow.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 2, 2006)

The paladin follows along, quiet for the most part as she is deep in thought. Every so often she lets forth an inaudible grunt. So lost in her own mind, Leona all most misses the part where everyone stops .. clutching on to the closest group member to steady herself from falling over the edge. "Oi.."  Peering down into the darkness, her brows narrowing .. trying to adjust felinesque pools to the ebony depths. Hm. "Well, here's to ranged combat.." Said as she draws her sword and prepares for any pending battle below.


----------



## TeleriMage (Sep 2, 2006)

Moravec looks over the edge, lifting his eyebrows slightly as his gaze settles on their conveyance.  He readied his sling.  *"I hate to hold us up, but are you sure this thing's able to support our weight?"*


----------



## SecondTime (Sep 2, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Massif takes a look at the contraption, especially where the rusted gear attaches to the stone.  Hopefully the gear is still load-bearing.  [Use Stonecunning racial ability]  Assuming that things appear all right, he takes a step out and onto the platform, trying his best not to make it shake or wobble too much.
> 
> "Ladies and gentlemen... our carriage awaits.  I think we can safely say that we won't be having the element of surprise as we decend... cause I doubt this is a very quiet elevator.  We may want to get out our bows and such and be prepared for a firefight when we break through into whatever tunnel or chamber is town there."
> 
> If/when the group gets on and is ready to decend, Massif throws the lever and then arms himself with his bow and nocks an arrow.




_Massiff: There might be some creaking and straining, but overall the elevator appears to be safe._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Moravec said:
			
		

> *"I hate to hold us up, but are you sure this thing's able to support our weight?"*



Massif throws a quick look to the gears holding the chain, then jumps up and down on the platform a couple times.  The squeeking and swaying grow by leaps and bounds, but as he's not plunging to his death, the dwarf nods to Moravec.  "Yup.  Shouldn't be a problem.  See those bolts there?  The ones holding the eyehook in place?  Those are a good two inches wide and bolts like that tend to be about eight to ten inches in length.  Driving them into rock like this?  You'd need an earthquake to pull them loose.  So c'mon people!  All aboard and let's drop this thing!"


----------



## TeleriMage (Sep 6, 2006)

Moravec shrugged, loading a bullet into his sling and moving onto the platform.  *"If you say so."*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Massif throws a look to the shifter and the human.  "Leone?  Eldrago?  You on or what?  We got bandits to hunt!"

If/when they get onto the platform, he throws the lever that allows them to descend.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 9, 2006)

Leona nods, bristling herself for battle. Stepping on the make-shift elevator, her fingers curly tightly about the weapon's hilt. "May those accostumed to their evil ways meet the awaiting end.. of my sword."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 12, 2006)

"Come on, Eldrago!  You on or off?"

If Eldrago doesn't make a decision within the next few seconds, Massif shrugs and throws the switch to start the elevator moving down.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Sep 12, 2006)

( I think we may lost our DM. )


----------

